# Quiet Rock



## housedocs (Jan 10, 2005)

Has anyone here ever used the Quiet Rock for sound-proofing purposes?


----------



## TIM POPE (Mar 19, 2006)

*Tim*

Hello


----------



## JustRightCo (Feb 20, 2006)

housedocs said:


> Has anyone here ever used the Quiet Rock for sound-proofing purposes?


I did once..for a bedroom, the other side was a thearter room. I pretty sure it
worked because I didnt get any phone calls:whistling :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark Sanborn (Mar 22, 2006)

I recently used Quiet Rock for a customer in a home theater room and i was shocked. It was flawless but not cheap. The customer had no issue paying for it and we installed it same as regular drywall. The website i bought it from was

www .quietrockonline .com
I was very satisfied with the product.


----------



## James Boyd (Jun 12, 2006)

At $125 a 4x8 sheet, there are a lot better choices. And what about the waste factor?? Holy smokes!


----------



## onhitch (Mar 12, 2006)

what about windows? has any one using quiet rock had windows in the room aswell. is there a product out there for noise transference through windows?


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

JustRightCo said:


> I did once..for a bedroom, the other side was a thearter room. I pretty sure it
> worked because I didnt get any phone calls:whistling :thumbsup:


No one can hear the laughing from the bedroom over the TV and when they can, the kids just get grossed out and go outside and play. So, what's to complain about?

I mean, would you tell your dad that he shouldn't yell, "Drive me like I'm stolen, Momma!, Drive me like I'm stolen!"


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

I would advise the customer to buy foam earplugs....

... they are ALOT cheaper than Installing Quiet Rock.
:jester:


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

At 125.00 a 4x8, i'd rather use MDF and build a floating wall... but thats not rocking.


----------



## James Boyd (Jun 12, 2006)

The quiet rock folks have the right idea, but for too much $$. Way too much, really. Better to use standard double drywall and glue together with Quiet Glue or Green Glue.

There's some debate right now as to which is better. Green Glue has a lot more data, while Quiet Rock boasts. But I haven't seen anything definitive.

James


----------

